# Mobil Endurance



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

I was on the Endurance in 1974. She was lightering off Biloxi and Galveston, which gave the Mayor of the township a few nightmares, oil spillage and all that. Up the Mississippi for a few days, then back to off loading from the 'Daylight' and D'Artagnan and a couple of other VLCC's.
In October, I think we went to Genoa for a dry dock which should have been one or two weeks, but ended up more like 5 to 6.
In Genoa the Capt joining was Purvis, with C/O Ian Coppack.

I left on Boxing day with the 2nd Mates wife Mrs Lycett

Just thought would start a Mobil thread.

No use getting older if you don't get wiser, getting older yes, getting wiser, court is out on that one


----------



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Pete, just found the thread you have tried to start for Mobil Oil Tankers. As you know I was C/O with you on the Mobil Endurance on the lightering in Gulf of Mexico (thankfully no oil spills!). Hope we will here from other Mobil personnel from that period.
George Porteous


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi George, Wilma
Got your PM, which I will reply to. Our stay in Genoa was quite protracted, what with tank steel work more worse for wear, due to the months of lightering, plus the labour strikes at the OARN shipyard. We even had 'disputes' with lads wanting to do the 'night on board'; as not to have a watch meant you had to go ashore !!. The Scottish mish was the first stop before going onto the various establishments.
The Old man was Ian Purvis, C/O Ian Coppack, 2nd mate, Dave Lycett and 3rd Ian McLeod.

All good fun

Peter


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi P. Arnold I sailed with Mobil from 62 to 68 and enjoyed every minute of it. I sailed on all of the E ships Endeavour, Enterprise, Energy and Endurance and I also sailed on Astral and Daylight both of these ships were kept in perfect condition. My first ship was the 1949 built Mobil Comet and I joined her in drydock in Palermo in 62. I also had a spell in drydock in Genoa onboard Mobil Endeavour after her grounding off Naples in December 1962 I think, We were in drydock for 11 weeks getting a new bottom in the ship. Micky
,


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I sailed crew with Mobil's US east coast fleet from 1980 to 1985.
Ships were the Gas, Fuel, Lube, Aero and Socony Vacuum.
All were gone by '85 to tug's and barges.
Still fondly remember the great times ashore and aboard.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I was RO on the Astral for a time in 1967. A very good ship. I think this may be the 3rd Mate you can just see !!

David
+


----------



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Mr Arnold, I'm looking for men who sailed with my Dad David Lycett and I think you're referring to my Mum in your thread 're leaving the ship on Boxing Day. I'd love to hear from his shipmates 're stories about my Dad and/or if anyone has any photos of him.
Many thanks


----------



## JAB1020 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Mobil Tanker Muitny*

Anyone remember a mobil tanker under the South African flag. that mutinied somewhere in the English Channel about mid 60's
That ship was in drydock with the Caltex tanker that I was on.
Spoke with a South African deck app who told me the story,
Ship's registration was changed to british flag while in drydock
Drydock was near Marseille.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

There was also another mobil "mutiny" in the china seas over tank cleaning pre delivery to scrap yard. Can't remember details though over than location.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

JAB1020 said:


> Anyone remember a mobil tanker under the South African flag. that mutinied somewhere in the English Channel about mid 60's
> That ship was in drydock with the Caltex tanker that I was on.
> Spoke with a South African deck app who told me the story,
> Ship's registration was changed to british flag while in drydock
> Drydock was near Marseille.


That was Mobil Mariner ex Stanvac Mariner 

http://www.aukevisser.nl/mobil/id458.htm

I was told by a Mobil manager in Durban that the Zulu crew had 'picked up bad habits' when trading to the US just prior to that.


----------



## evildrome (Nov 28, 2017)

My father, Robert Logan (now 88yo) was on Mobil Tankers in the 70s & 80s as an engineer officer.

Names of boats I can remember are Pinnacle, Pegasus, Transporter.

One of them was in dry dock in Holland in the mid 70s which I remember because I got to spend 3 months on the ship. I think I was about 10yo.

I'm sure he'd be interested to hear from anyone he sailed with.

Cheers,

Wilson Logan.


----------



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice to see your input regarding your father working for Mobil. I don't think I came across him but looking at his "Liberian Ticket" ( I also have a Masters "Liberian Ticket") I see his address was in Inchinnan. I sailed with a 2nd mate in 1973 on a Denholm's ship, Naess Viking, from Inchinnan called Vince Kelly, wonder if he ever came across him. George Porteous


----------



## evildrome (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi George,

The name is not familiar but I will ask my Dad.

Inchinnan back then was a very small place (like a few hundred people).


Cheers,

Wilson.


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

Sailed with Ian Purvis as Mate on Astral along with Jimmy James O/M. Other names come to mind Mike Salt, George Cram, Dougie Trotman and a young Malcolm Spencer Smith 3/M. All goods shipmates.


----------

